# French teacher needed



## kum (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I live in Athena and I need somebody who can teach french! For me! Ideally extensive courses! I will pay for this, of course!
Mention: should know English too, since I don't speak Greek at all! 

Contact: here or email. 
Thanks!

L.E. Because I don't have 4 post here, I'm not allowed to put my email address! But I will put it soon!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kum said:


> Hello everybody,
> I live in Athena and I need somebody who can teach french! For me! Ideally extensive courses! I will pay for this, of course!
> Mention: should know English too, since I don't speak Greek at all!
> 
> ...


any email addresses are removed to stop spam bots trawling the forum looking for addresses. 
Once you have enough posts you can use the private message facility.


----------



## kum (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok! 
So contact here for the moment, and, after a wile, PM!


----------



## kum (Jan 6, 2010)

Nobody?


----------

